# Used car found and bought



## Gill (16 Jul 2013)

Some of you know about the problems My wife and I are having at home. And that we have been forced to move in with my Grandmother.
Have given up the use of the family car and cancelled paying for the insurance.
I cannot get by without a car due to my health. I do enjoy walking as much as possible, but having vertigo and a long list of other illnesses. A car is a Necessity, and it has been a stuggle getting jobs done on the bus and by foot.

I have decided to dip into my rainy day account. And don't want to spend more than 1500. As I need to buy a new external and pay for my fish once jurassic is suffeciently seeded with live food and critters.

I have been scouring autotrader and all the dealers in the area and like 3 cars so far. I need a bit of guidance as to which one to go for. I have to have an automatic transmission car, due to my Sciatica.
Details below:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201307097729192/sort/default/usedcars/transmission/automatic/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/postcode/cv67ft/radius/10/page/3?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201306247455858/sort/default/usedcars/transmission/automatic/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/postcode/cv67ft/page/5/radius/10?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201306227434479/original-id/201306247455858/associated-ids/201306157303193%2C201306227434479%2C201307087708339%2C201307107749153%2C201304246433434/usedcars/postcode/cv67ft?logcode=a

I have owned both the rover and vauxhall models in the past and liked them alot, But I just really like the Lexus. And need to decide by the end of the week, as Taking the little one to the PET show in Stoneleigh at the weekend.

Also must point out that I have not owned a used car before, have always bought new. And getting used to maintenance and tax etc will take a while.


----------



## roadmaster (17 Jul 2013)

The first auto has very few miles for 2003 model and might be my choice after my mechanic checked it out.


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2013)

Been to look at the Astra and Lexus today and they were terrible. Pix made them look good. But were beaten up bangers on closer inspection.
Will see about having a look at the rover tommorrow.


----------



## Gill (20 Jul 2013)

Found a Daihatsu Sirion Automatic yesterday and took it for a test drive. Was suprised with how much room it had, and for £900 snapped it up. Have had Daihatsu's before and they were great little cars. This will be car number 18 for me since i passed 16 years ago.


----------



## ian_m (20 Jul 2013)

Gill said:


> This will be car number 18 for me since i passed 16 years ago.


Wowwww I have only had 4 cars in 31 years since taking my test....


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jul 2013)

Hi all,


ian_m said:


> Wowwww I have only had 4 cars in 31 years since taking my test....


Same with me, I have a bit of a folk singers attitude to "new" cars. I recently replaced my W reg 1.0 Vauxhall Corsa that I'd had for 7 years, paid £1800 for and had done 70,000 miles in, and I nearly cried when it went.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill (21 Jul 2013)

I went thru a alot of cars, as went for the latest deals with the most freebies included.

My fave car so far has been the Chrysler 300C


----------



## billy boy (21 Jul 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Same with me, I have a bit of a folk singers attitude to "new" cars. I recently replaced my W reg 1.0 Vauxhall Corsa that I'd had for 7 years, paid £1800 for and had done 70,000 miles in, and I nearly cried when it went.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 

I know how you feel Darrel, I've just replaced my 02 dti vectra i had for 8 years and done 120,000 miles in, I was gutted, I even took a few pictures of it as the breakers took it away


----------



## BigTom (21 Jul 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Same with me, I have a bit of a folk singers attitude to "new" cars. I recently replaced my W reg 1.0 Vauxhall Corsa that I'd had for 7 years, paid £1800 for and had done 70,000 miles in, and I nearly cried when it went.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 

Heh I know how you feel. My old Primera had a terminal MOT failure at 197k miles two years ago - had been in the family for 12 years and never let anyone down. Felt like I'd lost a limb or a friend. At the very least an old pet!

Trying not to get too attached to the 15 year old Prelude I bought last year to replace it, it is bloody good fun though. Having a 2.2 litre engine isn't very good for my ecological credentials though


----------

